# Things keep heating up on an international level - now our goverment should protect



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Things keep heating up on the international front

North Korea says it may test hydrogen bomb over Pacific Ocean
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...t-hydrogen-bomb-over-pacific-ocean/692122001/

China draws 'red line' on North Korea, says won't allow war on peninsula:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-allow-war-on-peninsula-idUSBREA2703Q20140308

CHINESE jets have recently rehearsed bombing raids on Guam, according the US military - which now rates Beijing a bigger threat than North Korea.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4808085/china-beijing-guam-threat-us-america-bombing/

Russia says: U.S. War With North Korea 'Is Not an Option'
Russia: U.S. War With North Korea 'Is Not an Option'

Russia AND the US send nuclear bombers to North Korea as tensions with Kim Jong-un soar:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/48015...orth-korea-as-tensions-with-kim-jong-un-soar/

Iran, North Korea and Russia fighting alongside Syria ind Syrian war:
War in Syria: Assad Thanks Iran and North Korea For Help In Letters To Two Supreme Leaders Opposed to U.S.

Iran threatens US bases with ballistic missiles, says America would lose in a war; could 'unite' with Russia to defeat the 'enemy':
Iran threatens US bases with ballistic missiles, says America would lose in a war; could ?unite? with Russia to defeat the ?enemy? | American Military News

This year, Syria has made strikes against Israel (this is not the only one):
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...er-cross-border-fire-from-syria-idUSKBN19G0Q6

Recently, Israeli jets reportedly launch strikes on Syrian military facility
Israeli jets reportedly fire missiles at Syria military target - CNN

The list of these stories goes on and on.

Now is the time for action from our government to harden our grid and start installing nuclear bunkers. Some stats have already started with plans and preparations. A few states is not enough though. Something needs to be done on a national level. The hand has appeared and appears to be "writing on the wall" of a another global conflict/World War.

Please, lets contact our local and state governments to get out governments to act and be proactive in our behalf.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

When I read this I think about my city. The community I live in.
They recently raised $1,000,000 in private donations so they can
give $500 a month to poor people for no reason. They call it a
guaranteed income experiment. I heard Zuckerburg of facebook
was the leading source of money. I think about this when I wonder
how far $1,000,000 could go to hardening Stockton for an EMP
event. How much seed, food, and secure safe water they could
store. The city is on major rivers so even if they just had non
electrical filtration and treatment. Then I realize - forget it. 
This is stockton. This rat hole will go up in flames in a crisis.
The street gangs out number the cops 20 maybe 25 to 1. The
smart ones (me I hope) will be leaving. 

So while I love your message. Not all communities would even
imagine it. Let alone spend a dime on it. I meet with a church
group of nearly 20 preppers each Monday night. They started
just 4. If your community sucks like mine, go to Church and 
start a group.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You make some very good points but the bastion of Liberalism, Public Schools and so called "Higher Learning facilities" have successfully dumbed down enough of our society that most dont remember growing up in the cold war era and would cut their own noses off to spite their faces. Tell me where I am wrong...


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Word is that North Korea won't be testing anything for a while. Apparently their underground bomb tunnel collapsed after the last test, killing 100 commies. Then 200 commies ran in to save them, and it collapsed again. Now China is getting anxious about it all because there's a danger that the whole mountain could collapse, releasing radioactive dust that would blow into China.

I think we should THAAD anything that comes out of NK. If he fires a live nuke into the pacific like he says he wants to, the danger is that by the time we see it is off course it'll be too late. HE could HEMP the west coast, and that would be very bad. California is 1/4 of our GNP, and the most populous state in the nation. With Fema out of cash, blacking out CA would break us. Within a single day China would pass us up and become the largest economy in the world. We would be second or third.

But the problem with NK and a HEMP attack is that it's hard to hit a missile on the way up, so ABM systems usually intercept on reentry. But with a HEMP attack, there is no reentry. I worry that NK would do this because I doubt they have more than a nuke or two, so the best way to maximize their output would be a HEMP attack. Mainly I worry that 'lil Kim has started to believe his own press.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Bring it on!! If you're ready, all is good, if not, what can you do!!?? What is that saying, something about given a long enough timeline we all die. Not worth the effort for me to worry about these things, of which I have no control.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> So while I love your message. Not all communities would even
> imagine it. Let alone spend a dime on it. I meet with a church
> group of nearly 20 preppers each Monday night. They started
> just 4. If your community sucks like mine, go to Church and
> start a group.


Stockton, I'd love it if you'd start a thread on your church group. Let us know how it got started, what you do at the meetings, etc... I've often thought about doing this, but what's prevented me is the fact that we all live within, I'd say about a 40 mile radius of the church. Given the fact that we're not all in the same neighborhood, I'm not sure to what extent we'd be of much use to each other in a real bad crisis.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The bureaucrats have their bunkers, the rich as well. The elites are ready. What? You thought that we, the commoners, were part of the equation? You can write till the cows come home and it won't change the fact that your on your own when the fecal matter impacts the rotating blade device. It appears the storm draws near. Prepare.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The bureaucrats have their bunkers, the rich as well. The elites are ready. What? You thought that we, the commoners, were part of the equation? You can write till the cows come home and it won't change the fact that your on your own when the fecal matter impacts the rotating blade device. It appears the storm draws near. Prepare.


Prepare _and_ write your congressman.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

US government won’t be building anything to protect the American people, they will of’course protect themselves... while Russian government have constantly built new, repaired and restocked existing public bunkers in every city and town to protect regular citizens, not because they expect war, Russians have always been natural preppers due to constant disasters and invasions in our history.
I know China has many bunkers as well but not as many as Russia.

Your government spends a fortune on military and foreign aid, hopefully they start thinking about protecting regular citizens at home too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> US government won't be building anything to protect the American people, they will of'course protect themselves... while Russian government have constantly built new, repaired and restocked existing public bunkers in every city and town to protect regular citizens, not because they expect war, Russians have always been natural preppers due to constant disasters and invasions in our history.
> I know China has many bunkers as well but not as many as Russia.
> 
> Your government spends a fortune on military and foreign aid, hopefully they start thinking about protecting regular citizens at home too.


Not in the design of the system that is in place for a ruling elitist group. Can't be messing up the agenda now can we?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you imagine them coming out of the bunkers when the smoke clears? Sure, they would have folks who know what to do, think any will do the heavy lifting? To me that is prepping for something when there's no light at the end of the tunnel.jmo.

Right, build bunkers for 300mil people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Not in the design of the system that is in place for a ruling elitist group. Can't ben messing up the agenda now can we?


Are we casualties of an agenda the oligarchs have already decided?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, I think that they think we are like bic lighters, disposable.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

TG you seem honorable. Do you really think Putin's bunker is 
similar to people's in Moscow? Do you really think the leadership
in your country is going to have the same protections? Yes our
country spends tons on defense. Hence we don't spend tons
on bunkers for our people. We aim to prevent war here.

If we wanted to build bunkers for American's it would be cost
prohibitive. Unless we hired illegal aliens. Not kidding.



TG said:


> US government won't be building anything to protect the American people, they will of'course protect themselves... while Russian government have constantly built new, repaired and restocked existing public bunkers in every city and town to protect regular citizens, not because they expect war, Russians have always been natural preppers due to constant disasters and invasions in our history.
> I know China has many bunkers as well but not as many as Russia.
> 
> Your government spends a fortune on military and foreign aid, hopefully they start thinking about protecting regular citizens at home too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This has nothing to do with Putin lol
First bunkers were built just before WW2 and most during 70 years of Soviet Union, every Metro (subway is built deeper than other subways in other countries, so they are also serve as bunkers. There is food, water and medical supplies.
Putin is a billionaire and Russia is no longer communist, yes, his bunker is more luxurious lol
Bunkers are not just built for war times, there are many types of natural disasters that bunkers can be used for.



Stockton said:


> TG you seem honorable. Do you really think Putin's bunker is
> similar to people's in Moscow? Do you really think the leadership
> in your country is going to have the same protections? Yes our
> country spends tons on defense. Hence we don't spend tons
> ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Skies could be filled with American & Japanese & Korean & Australian Fighter Jets & Bombers (After 1/4 of the Populace of Seoul quietly commutes on a Nature Walk to the Far south of the City in a few hours )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Are we casualties of an agenda the oligarchs have already decided?


It used to be a well kept secret ...... not anymore.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We know our enemies. The USA military will do some serious damage to anyone that physically harms us. The other countries rattling sabers know it.
They know we are not a force to be taken lightly. North Korea is a stupid puppet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are all lucky I am not in charge and Trump is. I would take out the next missile he puts on the launch pad before it leaves the ground. And have everyone ready in case That does not get through to NK.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I as of right now do not have a bunker. And do not see one coming into my possession in the near future. Now a public bunker you ask. I see this as an excellent way for the government to put the emphasis on citizens to be prepared. Think about it if you saw your state putting in a bunch of bunkers maybe it would make some of the people who are on the edge of prepping (folks that have disposable income and maybe aren’t using them as efficiently as they could be) maybe that 5 or 10% of the population would start to prep. Think about it if 10% of our population was actually prepared and another 10% could actually get the bunkers. That’s a hell of a lot better than where we are today.

On a sidenote I do know of a banker about a mile and a half away that was decommissioned about 30 years ago and was recently bought by a large fabrication shop locally who have put up a big solar array on the property but have not touched the bunker to my knowledge. Thanking in a real-world scenario. Would it be wise to consider this a possible bug out location. It would be mine if I was at home when something happened this much I am sure of. What are your thoughts?( I discovered this through guerrilla gardening... we’ll call it


----------

